# Newbie



## Song Stephanie (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello everyone, nice to know you all. Hope I can learn all of things about cat. Because my sister and I take care of 2 cats since December 2020, Song song ( scottish fold, female ) and Hyun bin ( british shorthair ). Thank you.


----------



## alisakim786 (Jan 25, 2021)

Welcome


----------

